# Cost of beans - have I missed something ?



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi All,

My typical go to beans are from Rave. I tend to buy 2kg every couple of months.

Previous order cost for 2kg was £31, the one before that was £30. Latest order from yesterday was nearly £37 ?! Same beans.

I'm not saying that this represents bad value for money but has the price of greens gone up or has Rave's commercial model changed ? Seems like quite a hike for the same thing.

What's changed ?

I'm not cross by the way, just inquisitive.

TIA - Ollie


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So your getting 2k for £37 that's a good price, not sure about price hike. I pay £30 for 1KG


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Like I said, I'm not saying this is not good value for money but it's a 20% increase, seemingly out of nowhere.

What I'm asking is has the price of green beans changed, maybe due to supply issues, or have Rave changed commercially, like they have new owners that want to make more money or maybe hedging their bets for impending Brexit cost challenges etc ?

Just inquisitive that's all.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I am fairly sure that the price of some greens has gone up due to weather affecting yields in some territories. The cost of fuel, which must be considerable for a commercial roaster, has certainly gone up quite a bit in the last while. Roasters may swallow this for a time so as not to be perpetually passing on price increases, but sooner or later they have to pass it on or it becomes unsustainable. That might account for the 'sudden' rise- they've eaten it for months and had to draw the line. Still a great price for 2kg as you say.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Sugden18 (Dec 3, 2018)

Give Rave a call they are great guys I'm sure they'd be happy to tell you? They've always been good value and nice coffee.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I agree that a 20% price increase (assuming they are the same beans) is pretty significant. I'm not 100% sure that it is an industry wide effect as (from my very small sample) other roaster's prices seem stable. Is the delivery method the same?

Possibly they just decided they could raise the price and demand wouldn't change. I guess you are the test case depending on whether you decide to keep buying them or not!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think calling them is the best bet. It could be beans from new season and last season or any number of things. They were very cheap originally though. I normally spend more than £15.50 per KG with wholesale prices.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I mean call em by all means but they don't need to justify why the price has gone up.

In all honesty it's still ridiculously cheap for coffee beans.

Costs are going up, wages, exchange rate, potentially green prices? , business rates, etc etc etc. At some point a roaster like Rave, who are one of the cheapest going, are going to have to pass those costs on.

As said you can vote with your wallet and try and find somewhere cheaper at the same quality.... ( good luck with that )


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps you missed the price rise, perhaps they did them cheap before, perhaps Johnny needs some clothes for Christmas...perhaps they want a holiday, to pay staff a bonus, perhaps they roast better than everyone else....perhaps it's no ones business but theirs and we/you are free to use the open market to get roasted coffee from wherever/whomever you want.

I fail to understand why the price a roaster charges has to be justified...because if prices for goods had to b justified, Apple would sure be in trouble along with a lot of other companies. Imagine how a certain company would justify the price of bean cellars, or another the cost of scales that are a fraction of the RRP to make in china?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I've always maintained that I think Rave produce (IMHO) great beans at great prices (even post increase) and yes no doubt I would end up paying more elsewhere - completely misses the point of my question.

I was just asking this very well informed and well connected community if something specific had changed. Clearly no one knows and quite frankly I've given up caring.....

To those that vaguely helped or had an open mind - thank you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> Wow ! Why so hostile ? Why are people using this as a bashing exercise ? "You should be happy, dem some cheap beans boy !" FFS !?
> 
> Simple question being blown out of proportion again. I've always maintained that I think Rave produce (IMHO) great beans at great prices (even post increase) and yes no doubt I would end up paying more elsewhere - completely misses the point of my question.
> 
> ...


The only people that know are Rave ...and they don't have to tell you ..

I am not being hostile , I am just pointing out the obvious.

No need to swear btw


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> The only people that know are Rave ...and they don't have to tell you ..
> 
> I am not being hostile , I am just pointing out the obvious.
> 
> No need to swear btw


I think it was a typo, meant CFUKing Christmas for obvious reasons!


----------

